# Boon says howdy



## JohnMatthew (Sep 25, 2012)

It's been a while since I've given any updates on Boon, over a year I reckon. Well, my little sister and her husband recently came up from Grand Cayman for a visit and she took this shot while I was introducing them to some outside animals. Boon is two now and beginning to bulk up a bit, jowls are starting to get some plump too. Excuse the blood on his lip, it's not his, he was helping me retire a couple ASF breeders. Hope everyone is doing well.

John


----------



## Steven. (Sep 25, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> It's been a while since I've given any updates on Boon, over a year I reckon. Well, my little sister and her husband recently came up from Grand Cayman for a visit and she took this shot while I was introducing them to some outside animals. Boon is two now and beginning to bulk up a bit, jowls are starting to get some plump too. Excuse the blood on his lip, it's not his, he was helping me retire a couple ASF breeders. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> John



He looks great sir. Job well done..


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, he's still coming out every day which is odd for him. I'm used to him being down for the count by September but I'm not complaining - enjoying the extra month of Boon time.


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Boon. He looks great.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 16, 2012)

A few more pics of Boon who is now down for the count. I'll let him stay outside until we get some freezing night temps then he'll come in for the winter - not necessary but I like to play it safe. I'll probably get a couple pictures of him in the off season as he comes out from under the couch every now and again to drink a bit of water or chill next to the wood burning stove. 











My brother-in-law with his first tegu encounter:





A couple baby pics from 2010, amazing how much he's grown considering the boy sleeps a good 6-7 months of the year.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 16, 2012)

looking good, how long is he now? amazing how much the grow and change on you


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, I have no idea how long he is - never measured him. I'll get an accurate measurement for you when I bring him inside in the next couple months but if I had to guess I'd say he's right around 4 feet.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 17, 2012)

[/size][size=large]BOON'S LOOKIN' GOOD! GREAT JOB RAISING HIM![/size]


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2012)

he's about the same size as storm who's the same age


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 18, 2012)

he's very cute! looks great


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks ya'll, he's a very well behaved boy too. Took him on his first outreach program earlier this year and he wasn't fazed in the least when the kids started hootin and hollerin at the sight of him.


----------

